# Verizon customers have 3g EVDO from Appalachian Wireless!



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Moved to Verizon wireless Carrier Forums.

edit: Wow so now I find a place for carrier discussion. how to do I move this? I posted this in the Verizon forum, please remove this, how do I do it? I don't see a delete option.


----------

